# بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شقق للبيع التجمع الخامس النرجس عمارات 213 م 200 م 215 م للاست



## جمعة علام (11 أبريل 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شقق للبيع التجمع الخامس النرجس عمارات
213 م 200 م 215 م للاستلام الفورى
مميزات الموقع
الحوائط بياض اسمنتى
مواسير الكهرباء
الخطوط الرئيسية للصحى والمياء
حلوق الشبابيك والابواب
ومساحات خضراء
منطقة خدمات
ومجمع مدارس
مداخل رخام
واجهات معمارية كلاسيكية فاخرة
انتركم
الاسعار للتقسيط 4000 للمتر مقدم 50 % والباقى على 24 شهر بدون فوائد
للاستعلام
الشركة الدولية للانشاء وادارة المشروعات
الفرع الرئيسى / 26 ش تحسين فرغلى خلف طيبة مول المنطقة الاولى مدينة نصر
فرع مدينة العبور الحى الاول سنتر الحجاز الدور الثالث
22603162 مدينة نصر
49210537 مدينة العبور
01007628391
01210885477
01006879877


----------



## جمعة علام (25 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شقق للبيع التجمع الخامس النرجس عمارات 213 م 200 م 215 م لل*

للبيع شقق مدينة العبورالحى الثانى 135م 145 م 155 م 175 م 225 م دوبلكس
للاستلام الفورى
( 2غرف : ريسبشن قطعتين : 2حمام : مطبخ : 1 تراس )
تطل على حديقة
واجهة فاخرة ...
مدخل رخام ...
دش مركزى ...
انتركم
الاسعار 135 م واجهة 270 الف كاش موقع مميز
الاسعار 135 م خلفى 240 الف كاش موقع مميز
( عدد الوحدات محدودة )
للحجز والاستعلام
الشركة الدولية للانشاء وادارة المشروعات
الفرع الرئيسى / 26 ش تحسين فرغلى خلف طيبة مول المنطقة الاولى مدينة نصر
فرع مدينة العبور الحى الاول سنتر الحجاز الدور الثالث
49210537 مدينة العبور
22603162 مدينة نصر
01228492780
01007628391
01210885477
01006879877
__________________


----------

